# Rocks in Aquarium affect PH?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I apologize for asking so many questions; I quess I could simply go buy a book. However, I think I can learn more from the different experiences of real people.

Anyway, i have a 55g FW South American chichlid tank. I want to eventually add some rock, however I do not know what type? Right now I have a peice of driftwood and some fake plants. Don't some rock raise the PH and water hardness? I have heard that slate and lava rock would be good. Are either of these preferable for South Americans?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> I apologize for asking so many questions; I quess I could simply go buy a book. However, I think I can learn more from the different experiences of real people.


 No need to apoligize, you could always go buy a book, but then again you dont get other opinions and sometimes the info in that book may not be correct. If you pour vinegar onto the rock and it fizzes/bubbles then you dont want to use it. As for a specific rock, sorry can't help much there


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Steer clear of Lime Stone, crushed corals, corals (dead), and use FishFreak's method to check the rock if you are not sure. It's a very good advice!!!

Sponge


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Slate, granite, and other HARD rocks normally won't change hardness or pH.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yep, everything they said..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

stay away from river stones (unless you check them) because they are rounded, that usually suggests that they are softer, and easily broken down by water, and some stones, (quartz is one i know of) you have to watch out for veins (for lack of a better term) if you ever seen quartz you would know what im talking about, but these veins in rock are usually metal, you dont want metals in your tank. lots of problems.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

it depends on the kind of rock. things like coral, limestone, and other porous rocks other than lava rock definately will change your pH. solid, inert rocks such as granite, quartz, etc. will not effect your pH. 

if your worried about it, try putting the rock in a bucket of tank water and let it sit for a week, then test the water to see if there's any change. if not, then your good to go. make sure you boil the rocks first though.


----------

